# I have an announcement!



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I just had to share, I was so excited. I rode Rikki today. Only the third time he's been ridden, and it's the first time in a year. You guys have been so helpful, thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

How exciting! Congratulations! Only another horse person would understand such an exhilerating feeling - keep it up


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Good going!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

woohoo!!!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Trotted Rikki today. He trots like a dream, its so smooth I dont even have to post


----------

